# Pictures - South African N16 (B15) Nissan Almera



## raceeng (Mar 14, 2004)

What do you guy's think of my car?


















There's more pictures at this link Nismo Car Club Forum (South Africa)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

love the headlights. it's got a primera-esque rear too.

looks good


----------



## raceeng (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike, now if only it went as well as yours I'd be a happy man.

Like I mentioned before, I might be looking at FI in the future, the main problem is the damn exchange rate!!! I looked around here to get my intake manifold extrude honed but there doesn't seem to be any local agents, pity.

Quick question, when you sent that kit over to the UK did all the pluming work out ok or did they have to modify the parts to fit in a right hand drive model.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

it's even got a tooth in africa O.O

but damn i love those curves and the lights on this car!!!


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

looks like a mazda


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^i kinda agree


----------

